

Netflix kills Qwikster plans, backtracks on DVD separation - bond
http://gigaom.com/video/netflix-kills-qwikster/

======
cleverjake
All of this has really made me loose a lot of faith in reed and the gang. I
honestly never thought the price hike was that big of a deal, as I exclusively
streamed for a long time anyway. The several week delay between uproar and
action just makes them seem confused and slow.

